# bit off topic but---what do you use to clean down ur pushchairs?



## emmalouise09

Hey Ladies, 

I'm just posting to see what you would use and how you clean your pushchairs/strollers i think its bout time mine had a good clean but i'm not too sure if i could just take it off of the frame and put it in the washing machine or should i just scrub it down and leave it dry? and what would i use cleaning wise? warm water with washing up liquid?

i have a silver cross pop in grey and pink...

x


----------



## charlotte-xo

I take mine on the garden, get a big bucket full of warm, soapy water (dont put to much fairy in though otherwise you end up with loads of white foam on the fabric) and wipe it down with a cloth and then once ive scrubbed it i go over with a dry cloth and then leave it to dry in the sun or bring it in and leave it next to the radiator if its raining etc outside and i also get the hair dryer on it sometimes to help it dry faster.


xx


----------



## Leffy

:shhh: i havent cleaned mine yet i would just use a cloth and soapy water though x


----------



## JakesMummy

I have maclaren techno xt and the covers can come off, I put them on a gentle wash in the machine then either hang outside or on radiator.


----------



## emmalouise09

might try and get a bucket of water and a cloth and scrub it down if that dont work will try the bucket of water...thanks ladies :) X


----------



## CaptainMummy

I have a cover thing over ours which was part of a footmuff, but we kept the bit she sits on, so I wash that in the washing machine and just hoover the crumbs that have made their way under it! (and theres always loads!) The only part that really gets dirty is the hood, and thats because I put everything on top of it haha, mainly her snacks and mine! I just wipe with warm soapy wwater


----------



## charlotte-xo

Also baby wipes work wonders too if you just need a light wash :thumbup:


xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

I had to wash Ihsan's last week as he spilled a whole cup of milk in there and when it dried in it smelled like he had thrown up everywhere and people were actually looking at me as we walked by! I removed the bits that could be washed in the machine & cleaned the rest with warm not too soapy water and once it was clean I scrubbed it with dettol surface spray cleaner! Bling :)


----------



## JakesMummy

The hood on ours is always dirty too due to me putting snacks etc on it!


----------



## ellismum

We have a M&P Luna is the dark purple so most marks show. It's cleaned with warn soapy water (fairy) and left in the sun to dry xxx


----------



## Aunty E

I wash anything that comes off in the machine, and scrub down and then really really rinse. If I can fit it in the bath, I use the shower head to do it and then leave it to drip a bit in the bath before putting it next to a radiator.


----------

